# Euclideon: Fact or Fiction?



## xdave78 (4. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gestern bei PCGames seit Langem mal wieder etwas über Euclideons Unlimited Detail gehört. Womöglich sagt Euch das jetzt erstmal nicht soviel. Aber es geht hierbei um eine neuartige Art der Grafikberechnung für Games usw.

Hier einmal eine aktuelle Präsentation:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKUuUvDSXk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich wollte das Thema hier einmal zur Diskussion bringen und mal gucken was so die Leute sagen, die das ja betrifft - also andere Spieler eben.


Meine Meinung dazu:

 Ehrlich gesagt stell ich mir das relativ aufwändig vor. Weil im Prinzip muss ja berechnet werden, wo sich jedes "Atom" befindet bzw wie es sich während einer Animation verändert. Ich schliesse allerdings nicht aus, dass sowas mit der heutigen Leistung ,die Grafikkarten in parallelen Berechnungen erbringen, können zu schaffen ist. 
Vielleicht auch in Kombination mit modernen Mehrkern CPUs. Ich bin da zwiegespalten und gespannt wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt. Ich meine es wär schon toll..und als es damals von 2D auf 3D ging wollte das auch niemand so recht haben, weil die Grafik "schlechter" war als vorher die gezeichneten 2D Objekte - und das war bezogen auf den Detailgrad in der Anfangszeit von 3D auch wirklich so. Ich hab mich immer gegen RTS Games mit 3D Engine gesträubt - bis dann Earth 2115 rauskam - weil die im Gegensatz zu einem Age of Empires II einfach nur sch** aussahen.

Wenn das, was im Video gesagt wird,wirklich in Echtzeit funktioniert -wär es mir erstmal egal ob es vielleicht nur mit 30fps über den Screen zappelt - man könnte es ja erstmal zB in Rollenspielen einsetzen wo es nicht so auf fps Raten ankommt und dann weiterentwickeln und der Hardwareindustrie die Möglichkeit geben sich darauf einzustellen. Denn vom optischen Ersteindruck wirkt die Sache an sich schon wie eine Revolution und ein Schritt in die Zukunft. Aber das Potezial für die Zukunft ist doch ganz immens...wenn man erst dazu übergeht, dass sich die "Atome" auch nach physikalischen Gesetzen verhalten ist doch praktisch alles möglich...allerdings wie gesagt mit einem Rechenaufwand den ich kaum zu beziffern wage.

Eure Meinung?

LG Dave


PS: Achja wenn ihr meint, dass das Thema interessant ist könnt ihr gerne ein "+" geben :-)


----------



## Sethia (4. August 2011)

531000 Polygone alleine für eine Elefantenstatue... 


Schaut mächtig genial aus, auch wenn dann wohl viele viele Rechner den Weg in die Recyclinganlage finden dürften.

Was ich mich immer frage ist, lohnt sich für die Spieleindustrie der Aufwand dann überhaupt noch? Das muss doch ungeahnte Kostenexplosionen hervorrufen oder?


----------



## Felix^^ (4. August 2011)

Wird dann möglicherweise ein großer Hardwaresprung werden


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Wenn ich mal bitte Notch (Entwickler von Minecraft) zitieren darf:



> They made a voxel renderer, probably based on sparse voxel octrees. That’s cool and all, but.. To quote the video, the island in the video is one km^2. Let’s assume a modest island height of just eight meters, and we end up with 0.008 km^3. At 64 atoms per cubic millimeter (four per millimeter), that is a total of 512 000 000 000 000 000 atoms. If each voxel is made up of one byte of data, that is a total of 512 petabytes of information, or about 170 000 three-terrabyte harddrives full of information. In reality, you will need way more than just one byte of data per voxel to do colors and lighting, and the island is probably way taller than just eight meters, so that estimate is very optimistic.
> 
> So obviously, it’s not made up of that many unique voxels.



Ich halte diese Technik ebenfalls für nicht umsetzbar. Vielleicht in zehn Jahren oder zwanzig, aber auf jeden Fall nicht in näherer Zukunft. Vor allem nicht im Videospielbereich...


----------



## MasterXoX (4. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Technik ebenfalls für nicht umsetzbar. Vielleicht in zehn Jahren oder zwanzig, aber auf jeden Fall nicht in näherer Zukunft. Vor allem nicht im Videospielbereich...



Aber hey, gut ausschauen tuts ja


----------



## Tilbie (4. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Technik ebenfalls für nicht umsetzbar. Vielleicht in zehn Jahren oder zwanzig, aber auf jeden Fall nicht in näherer Zukunft. Vor allem nicht im Videospielbereich...



Genau. Der Rechenaufwand ist einfach noch zu hoch.


----------



## xdave78 (4. August 2011)

Auf die Betrugsanschuldigungen des Minecraft Entwicklers hat Euclideon ja nun inzwischen reagiert. Sie haben noch einmal bestärkt, dass es funktioniert und umsetzbar ist. Wie gesagt, man muss halt schon mit ner gewissen Skepsis hinsehen. Einen ähnlichen Ansatz hatte man ja schon mit den "Voxels" - siehe zB das Game Outcast...vollkommen krass geile Grafik zur damaligen Zeit. Auch als 3D anfing war der einhellige Tenor, dass es nahezu unmöglich sei so detaillierte Grafiken wie es sie in 2D gab in 3D Echtzeitberechnet hinzubekommen...heute sind wir bereits weit darüber hinaus - ich würd mal schätzen den Detailgrad der damals für "unmöglich" erachtet wurde haben wir so um 2006 - also vielleicht 5-6 Jahre danach erreicht. Ist denn ein solcher Techniksprung wirklich so unrealistisch? Sowas passiert doch ständig. Und nur - oder gerade WEIL jetzt seit 3-4 Jahren wegen der Konsolen sozusagen Stillstand geherrscht hat..muss das ja nicht unbedingt so weitergehen.


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> . Ich meine es wär schon toll..und als es damals von 2D auf 3D ging wollte das auch niemand so recht haben, weil die Grafik "schlechter" war als vorher die gezeichneten 2D Objekte - und das war bezogen auf den Detailgrad in der Anfangszeit von 3D auch wirklich so. Ich hab mich immer gegen RTS Games mit 3D Engine gesträubt - bis dann Earth 2115 rauskam - weil die im Gegensatz zu einem Age of Empires II einfach nur sch** aussahen.



Daran erinner ich mich auch noch 

Das war echt so... alles was in 3D rauskam, hat mir nicht besonders gefallen, weil die Anfänge von 3D Grafik echt total gammelig aussahen und du hattest das Gefühl "das soll jetzt besser sein?!". ^^
Vorallem bei Strategiespielen wo die Detailverliebt hat in 2D bzw. ISO Perspektiven-Grafik noch völlig anders war, sowas gabs in den Anfängen von 3D Grafik mitnichten.

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es eine tolle Sache, mal wieder RTS Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen, die 2D Grafik haben, natürlich mit Unterstützung aktueller CPUs usw., aber eben richtig schöner Detailverliebter Grafik.
Das gibts zwar heute in 3D auch schon, es ist aber doch irgendwie anders.

Beispiele für die detailverliebtheit von guter alter 2D Optik:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (4. August 2011)

Ja, eben.



Spoiler



..so sahen die RTS Games in 3 D hingegen 1999 aus....grässlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2011)

Bevor er keine anstaendige Techdemo hat in der man animierte Objekte sieht ist das Ganze viel warme Luft aber keine Engine. Eine gute Gameengine muss in der Lage sein die vorhandene Rechenleistung bestmoeglich umzusetzen - mit unendlich Rechenleistung unendlich Details darzustellen kann jeder...


----------



## Zukane (4. August 2011)

Naja glaube kaum dass das gehen wird, weil die Deitals eifnach zu krass sind und die Technik von heute wird da lange nicht mithalten können.

Sowas kann man vielleicht bei Animationsfilmen machen (wo das rendern schon ewig rbaucht >.>) allerdings bei Games sicher nicht weil es ja auch nicht echtzeit bei den Filmen gemacht wird


----------



## TheGui (4. August 2011)

Es muss doch nur eine neue Rechenertechnologie her...Quanten PCs.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2011)

Klingt interessant. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt. Es gab schon etliche Beispiele in der Vergangenheit, wo die Mehrheit meinte "Das ist unmöglich" und es wurde trotzdem von kreativen Köpfen umgesetzt.

Bezüglich der Masse an Daten: Es gibt "Procedural generation", also die Erzeugung / Berechnung von Daten "on the fly / on demand", womit du quasi unendlich viele Informationen potentiell "vorrätig" hast und sie erst dann zum Einsatz kommen, wenn sie gebraucht werden, zum Beispiel wenn der Spieler in die Richtung schaut oder sich in das Gebiet bewegt.

Ein Beispiel dazu ist Infinity Universe, was in Real-time ganze Galaxien, Sterne und Planeten darstellen und berechnen kann und wo du nahtlos, ohne Ladebildschirm oder Instanzierungen aus dem Weltraum auf Planetenoberflächen fliegen kannst und wieder zurück: http://www.infinity-...d=106&Itemid=27





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7eREddMjt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3muhlQYFgLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkGsj_hln1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P0-lsyo28SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xdave78 (4. August 2011)

Ach danke Spectrumizer. Ich hatte genau das Ding noch irgendwie im Hinterkopf aber konnte es nicht mehr "Rekonstruieren". Danke für den Hinweis ist wirklich sehr interessant.BNeben den Zig Galaxien und Sternen kommt ja auch noch dazu, dass die Planetenoberflächen auch noch unendlich viele Details enthalten. Ich denke mal die Datenmange hier wäre mit Sicherheit ebenso gigantisch.


----------



## Meriane (4. August 2011)

Wenn das funktioniert wäre es schon ein cooler Fortschritt.

Allerdings frage ich mich mit welchem Zeitaufwand diese Grafik dann für die Entwickler verbunden ist. Wenn jeder Baum oder Stein komplett einmal "gebaut" werden muss, dann brauchen die Entwickler doch unglaublich lange dafür.

Möglicherweise werden dann die Level kleiner weil einfach keine Zeit mehr da ist. Ich befürchte, dass die Story und das Gameplay total nebensächlich werden. Teilweise haben wir das ja heute schon. Die Grafik wurde besser aber die Stories dafür viel kürzer.
Der Erfolg von Minecraft sagt ja auch schon einiges darüber aus, dass die Meisten gar nicht die Mördergrafik brauchen.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich mit welchem Zeitaufwand diese Grafik dann für die Entwickler verbunden ist. Wenn jeder Baum oder Stein komplett einmal "gebaut" werden muss, dann brauchen die Entwickler doch unglaublich lange dafür.


In dem Video sagt der Sprecher, dass sich für die Grafikartists nicht viel ändert, da sie einen Konverter entwickelt haben, womit normale Polygonmodelle in "Atommodelle" umgewandelt werden können.


----------



## Sethia (4. August 2011)

Man wird sicher nicht jeden Baum einzeln modellieren, eventuell einige und die mehrmals benutzen oder aber, nur die einzelnen Komponenten modellieren und in verschiedenen Modellen verarbeiten. Prinzipiell so, wie es heute schon ist (halt mit komplett ausgearbeiteten Modellen) - nur eben mit einem Detailreichtum wie er bisher nicht möglich bzw. rentabel war.

Minecraft hätten wohl nur die wenigsten gespielt wenn sie dafür 45 Euro hätten ausgeben sollen. Grafik ist nicht alles, aber trägt schon erheblich zum Erfolg eines modernen Spiels bei. Ausnahmen wie Minecraft gibts aber natürlich... sämtliche "Klassiker" fallen da ja auch rein.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. August 2011)

Viel fehlt ja sowieso nicht mehr richtung "realismus".
Die Physik muss noch etwas verbessert werden und vorallem die Farben/Texturen.

Dann kann man kaum noch Real von Spiel unterscheiden.
Wobei ich die Gamerfarben(also immernoch eher satter und voller als im echten Leben) besser finde.


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2011)

Hmm,

bei ersten Blick auf das Videobild oben musste ich gleich an Morrowind denken.
Nachden ich das Video gesehen habe, dachte ich, der erste Eindruck war gar nicht so falsch.

Denn irgendwie find ich das dort Dargestellte ehrlich gesagt nix Neues - zudem nix Überragendes.
Diese Qualitäten haben auch schon andere Spiele - ja auch Morrowind inc. Mods.
Man benötigte da einfach bessere Hardware und andere Texturen (Bessere mit weniger Speicherbedarf).

In dem Video sehe ich Fehler in den Grafik-Übergängen, in den Animationen und was weiß ich ...
So, wie der Stand da ist, würde ich sagen: ... ein schlechter Morrowind-Modder. 

*Irrtümernichtausgeschlossen*

greetz


----------



## Sethia (4. August 2011)

Hmm... sicher?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (4. August 2011)

Für den Videospielbereich reiner Schwachsinn, da sich heutzutage fast kein Spiel mehr leisten kann nur für den Pc entwickelt zu werden und so man immer an die Leistung von X-Box/Ps3 etc gebunden sein wird. Diese machen ja bekanntermaßen keine größeren Sprünge in der Entwicklung.


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> [...] Videos[...]



Das ist absolut genial... ich sitz mit offenem Mund hier und schau mir die HD Videos an.

Wenn das wirklich in ein Spiel Einzug hält... absolut GENIAL! Perfektes Weltraumspiel... unfassbar wie geil die Übergänge, alles ohne Ladezeiten.


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Hmm... sicher?


Hast ja Recht.
Bei Deiner Grafikqualität Qualität bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. 

Allerdings war s bei Morrowind schon noch sehr pixelig.
Habe daher Hochachtung, wie Modder die Qualität des imo eh schon besten Spieles nur durch z.B. bessere Texturen angehoben haben.
Die Texturen waren nicht nur schärfer sondern im neunen Format auch kleiner, was dem Spiel auch nen Schub gab/gibt.

Folgendes ist mit quasi "uraltem" System vor Jahren aufgenommen.
Wenn ich mir überlege, wie scharf da die Handtücher schon darfgestellt wurden.
Auch gab es schon wesentlich besser animierte Pflanzen, wie in dem Video da oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na mal schauen, was die Technik in Zukunft noch so vollbringt.

greetz


----------



## Sethia (4. August 2011)

Ich muss gestehen, ist kein Screenshot von mir sondern einfach einer den ich ergoogelte, das klang sehr heftig wie du das schriebst das ich doch neugierig war. Einige Screenshots sahen auch richtig geil aus, allerdings alle von weitem. War die erste Nahaufnahme die ich finden konnte und die war doch sehr mau.

Werde mir Morrowind dennoch mal anschauen denn das was ich finden konnte mach Lust auf mehr.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> In dem Video sehe ich Fehler in den Grafik-Übergängen, in den Animationen und was weiß ich ...
> So, wie der Stand da ist, würde ich sagen: ... ein schlechter Morrowind-Modder.
> 
> *Irrtümernichtausgeschlossen*
> ...


in dem video sind keine texturen zu sehen, nur farbige puntke


----------



## xdave78 (4. August 2011)

Hmm, also ich hab den Eindruck die Diskussion driftet etwas ab. Schaut mal, Anno 1998 sah die 3D Grafik nicht annähernd so aus wie vieles was in 2D gemacht wurde. Aber zu der Zeit wurde halt irgendwo auch klar, dass mit 2D di eEntwicklung so ziemlich am Ende ist und seinen Lebenszyklus erreicht hat. Es geht doch nicht darum ob es jetzt (in einer DEMO, bei der nichtmal sicher ist ob/wie es in eine Engine kommt und wie es dann auf normalen PCs läuft) schon besser aussieht als Polygongrafik mit Texturen. 
Schaut mal, was machen die Entwickler heute? polycount erhöhen...wie im Vodeo gesagt wird zB Crysis 2 hat 2x den Polygoncount von Crysis 1 - und trotzdem muss man sich Tricks wie Tesselation bedienen um weiterzukommen. Ihr könnt ja auch mal bei Youtube nach CUDA+Voxel Engine suchen..zwar haben Punktclouds nix mit Voxeln zu tun, aber es läuft auf etwas ähnliches hinaus.
Ergo - man macht sich auch an anderer Stelle übe ralternativen Gedanken. Eine heutige Grafikkarte ist x-mal schneller als eine Karte von 2009. Bevor diese Technologie überhaupt erst marktreif ist gehen mit Sicherheit doch noch 3-5 Jahre ins Land. Meint ihr nicht auch, dass dies eine schöne Perspektive ist, dass die Objekte irgendwann mal wirklich "rund" sein werden? Ich find das geil.


----------



## orkman (4. August 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



meine meinung dazu: einfach genial ... aber das problem ist dass es bestimmt mehr als die 10 fache zeit brauchen wuerde um das gleiche von polygon auf atom zu machen ... und blizzard braucht zum beispiel schon alleine mehr als 5 jahre um diablo 3 oder starcraft 2 zu machen ... wenn du das mal 10 nimmst ...dann kommt alle 50 jahre nen neues game von blizzard raus ...

ausserdem meckern die leute net bei den polygonen als koennen sie sich noch im moment erlauben die billige methode zu benutzen


----------



## xdave78 (4. August 2011)

neee..der typ im video hat doch gesagt dass es genauso einfach sein soll wie bisher für spieledesigner


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. August 2011)

man muss solche videos aber auch immer mit etwas skepsis begegnen:
das ist ein "propaganda" video mit dem eine kleine software firma nach investoren sucht


----------



## skyline930 (4. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Technik ebenfalls für nicht umsetzbar. Vielleicht in zehn Jahren oder zwanzig, aber auf jeden Fall nicht in näherer Zukunft. Vor allem nicht im Videospielbereich...



Es *ist* umsetzbar. Mir fällt der Fachbegriff nicht ein, aber das "Unlimited" bezieht sich auf das theoretische Vorhandensein von unendlich "Atomen", nicht auf das Anzeigen von unendlichen Atomen! Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied der die Sache umsetzbar macht. Es wird berechnet welche der Atome du siehst, und welche nicht, womit vergleichweise nur ein winziger Bruchteil der theoretisch vorhandenen Atome angezeigt wird.
Das das ganze trotzdem ein Hardwaremonster ist, ist natürlich klar.



Makalvian schrieb:


> Für den Videospielbereich reiner Schwachsinn, da sich heutzutage fast kein Spiel mehr leisten kann nur für den Pc entwickelt zu werden und so man immer an die Leistung von X-Box/Ps3 etc gebunden sein wird. Diese machen ja bekanntermaßen keine größeren Sprünge in der Entwicklung.



Die Technik ist ja noch nicht fertig. Wenn es die Playstation 4 und Xbox 720 gibt, gibt es vielleicht auch schon eine abgespeckte Konsolenversion der Euclideon-Software. 



Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir überlege, wie scharf da die Handtücher schon darfgestellt wurden.
> Auch gab es schon wesentlich besser animierte Pflanzen, wie in dem Video da oben.



Es wurde im Video ja auch gesagt das sie nur die Software zur Verfügung stellen, und selbst keine Künstler ("Artists") sind. Es sollen die theoretischen Möglichkeiten insgesamt gezeigt werden. Animationen, Farben, Formen, etc. sind nebensächlich, das ist nicht das was die Euclideon-Macher wollen. Sie stellen ja sozusagen das "Framework" zur Verfügung, mit dem Künstler in einem Spiel ihre Objekte formen.



orkman schrieb:


> meine meinung dazu: einfach genial ... aber das problem ist dass es bestimmt mehr als die 10 fache zeit brauchen wuerde um das gleiche von polygon auf atom zu machen ... und blizzard braucht zum beispiel schon alleine mehr als 5 jahre um diablo 3 oder starcraft 2 zu machen ... wenn du das mal 10 nimmst ...dann kommt alle 50 jahre nen neues game von blizzard raus ...
> 
> ausserdem meckern die leute net bei den polygonen als koennen sie sich noch im moment erlauben die billige methode zu benutzen



Und wieder einer der das Video nicht komplett gesehen oder verstanden hat. Euclideon hat einen Converter entwickelt, der aus Polygon-Modellen die Atommodelle erstellt. Dieser Converter ist zu den aktuellen 3d-Formaten kompatibel.



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> man muss solche videos aber auch immer mit etwas skepsis begegnen:
> das ist ein "propaganda" video mit dem eine kleine software firma nach investoren sucht



Da hast du recht, mich stört dieses "unlimited". Limits gibt es meiner Meinung nach immer. Wobei man zugeben muss das wenn diese Software in dieser oder einer verbesserten Form rauskommt, es ein *enormer* Durchbruch in Computergrafik ist. Besonders dieses Einscannen von realen Gegenständen ist beeindruckend. 


Alles in allem finde ich hat Euclideon ein Riesenpotenzial. Die Umsetzung sieht bisher auch verdammt gut aus. Ich bin mir jedenfalls sicher das Euclideon damit groß rauskommen wird.


----------



## Caps-lock (4. August 2011)

Und warum sollte die Insel nicht aus einer derart großen Menge von "Atomen" bestehen...

Es ist technisch ja wohl kein Problem einen Haufen Voxelatome zu einem Baum zusammen zu fassen und das als Baum zu speichern.
Du machst 20 Baumschablonen, einen kleinen Algorhythmus der Äste verbiegt, einen der Blätter in verschiedenen Formen udn Farben ransetzt und hast ruckzuck einen mordsgenialen Wald.
Und der Zoom auf den Boden mit dem Hinweis, das ist Dreck fand ich genial .
Und sie sagen ja selber, dass sie keine Artists sind und von daher total unkreativ und das alles nur eine Techdemo ist .

Das mit den Bäumen dürfte auch mit Steinen, Säulen etc. funktionieren.


----------



## Sarjin (15. August 2011)

Ich möchte einmal hier das neuste Video hinzufügen das viele Fragen beantwortet. Das erste mal haben sie Journalisten an ihre Engine gelassen. (Ich hab jetzt nich drüber geschaut obs schon wer gepostet hat.  )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVB1ayT6Fdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





skyline930 schrieb:


> Das das ganze trotzdem ein Hardwaremonster ist, ist natürlich klar.



Bisher ist nicht ganz klar was es an Arbeitsspeicher und Festplattenspeicher verbraucht. Allerdings dürfte vor allem letzteres in Anspruch genommen werden. Allerdings haben sie afaik laut eigener Aussage dieses Problem auch in den Griff bekommen.



skyline930 schrieb:


> Die Technik ist ja noch nicht fertig. Wenn es die Playstation 4 und Xbox 720 gibt, gibt es vielleicht auch schon eine abgespeckte Konsolenversion der Euclideon-Software.



Es ist keine "abgespeckte" Version notwendig da die Engine bisher die Grafikkarte nicht einmal nutzt. Lediglich um das Bild auf den Monitor zu bekommen mehr nicht. Nur die CPU berechnet im Moment das gesamte Programm, ohne das das ganze schon optimiert ist.



skyline930 schrieb:


> Animationen, Farben, Formen, etc. sind nebensächlich, das ist nicht das was die Euclideon-Macher wollen. Sie stellen ja sozusagen das "Framework" zur Verfügung, mit dem Künstler in einem Spiel ihre Objekte formen.



Animationen sind ein Teil der Engine. Diese werden wir aber erst in der finalen Präsentation sehen.



skyline930 schrieb:


> Alles in allem finde ich hat Euclideon ein Riesenpotenzial. Die Umsetzung sieht bisher auch verdammt gut aus. Ich bin mir jedenfalls sicher das Euclideon damit groß rauskommen wird.



/agree

Ungefähr dasselbe Potenzial wie Google oder Microsoft am Anfang. Nur weit aus absehbarer...


----------



## spectrumizer (15. August 2011)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Ich möchte einmal hier das neuste Video hinzufügen das viele Fragen beantwortet. Das erste mal haben sie Journalisten an ihre Engine gelassen. (Ich hab jetzt nich drüber geschaut obs schon wer gepostet hat.  )
> 
> ... Video ...


Wow, wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. August 2011)

Die anfängliche Skepsis nach dem ersten Video hat sich nach dem Interview und der echtzeit Demo auf dem Laptop in Euphorie verwandelt .


----------



## Sarjin (15. August 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Die anfängliche Skepsis nach dem ersten Video hat sich nach dem Interview und der echtzeit Demo auf dem Laptop in Euphorie verwandelt .



So wars bei mir mir auch !


----------



## Zukane (22. August 2011)

Wenn das dann funktionieren würde (wenn das so gehen würde wie bei der Live-Demo aufm Lappi) dann müssten die Entwickler "nurnoch" gescheite Spiele programmieren.

Denn Grafikpracht hat mansehr oft in games und dann sidn sie doch sehr schlecht ...


----------

